
Ask HN: Do we still need a term sheet if using SAFE? - ankitsoni
Working on getting documents ready and the attorney said that we will need a term sheet in addition to SAFE documents. Can someone confirm if this is true, if yes, what goes in the term sheet?
======
siegel
Typically speaking, SAFEs only differ in terms of: (i) the amount invested;
(ii) whether there is a discount, cap, or both; and (iii) the amount of the
discount/cap/both. If you are doing a round of different SAFEs, you might have
a minimum amount of investment per SAFE and a maximum amount for the entire
round.

You could put any of that into a term sheet. But you don't need to.

